# Wrapping soap



## scarlett_m2002 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey everyone!!

Does M&P soap need to be wrapped in a special way?? How do you wrap your soap?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2010)

I shrink wrap mine. they will shrink when you leave them open, plus I personally don't like my customers touching my bars. I just leave a small sample out on display so everyone can smell my FO or EO you can also use saran wrap which will work.

I don't have a shrink wrap system,( on a tight budget) but I use the pouches, a heat gun and a straighten iron from when I worked in a salon.
also have heard people using a hot plate just a quick drop to seal.

 hope this helps


----------



## llineb (Mar 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> I shrink wrap mine. they will shrink when you leave them open, plus I personally don't like my customers touching my bars. I just leave a small sample out on display so everyone can smell my FO or EO you can also use saran wrap which will work.
> 
> I don't have a shrink wrap system,( on a tight budget) but I use the pouches, a heat gun and a straighten iron from when I worked in a salon.
> also have heard people using a hot plate just a quick drop to seal.
> ...



i usually use the stretch tite wrap but decided to try the shrink wrap so it would take less time.  i bought the pouches and am using a blow dryer.  is the heat gun better?  i have never used one. i also have a flat iron but wouldn't know how to use it on shrink wrap.  i was wondering how exactly do you seal the end.  i have extra plastic on the end of my soap and if i shrink it too much it leaves a hole open on the end but if i shrink it only a little on that end it will fold over and stay put.  the problem is it doesn't look all that pretty on that end.  should i cut some off or is there a way to seal the end tight and flat?

thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2010)

llineb said:
			
		

> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is my process and I'm sure there are many ways to do this, but for me this is what i do.
1. stuff soap into pouch
2 then i take my straightening iron ( this iron is only for my shrink I don't use it on my hair) and do a quick seal all the way around my bar. 
3 i trim any excess off at this time.
4. then I use the heat gun. I find I need to work quickly this gun is gets very hot and you can burn your self. keep the gun in motion constantly or a hole will develop. I make sure that my edges get turned over to the underside of my bar or flat on the sides than I can place a label on the back and try to hide some of the shrink wrap.  
I have not use a blow dryer I heard they do not get hot enough, so I just didn't bother to try it. 
It is not a perfect system but works for me at least until i can afford something different.


----------



## llineb (Mar 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> llineb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is my process and I'm sure there are many ways to do this, but for me this is what i do.
1. stuff soap into pouch
2 then i take my straightening iron ( this iron is only for my shrink I don't use it on my hair) and do a quick seal all the way around my bar. 
3 i trim any excess off at this time.
4. then I use the heat gun. I find I need to work quickly this gun is gets very hot and you can burn your self. keep the gun in motion constantly or a hole will develop. I make sure that my edges get turned over to the underside of my bar or flat on the sides than I can place a label on the back and try to hide some of the shrink wrap.  
I have not use a blow dryer I heard they do not get hot enough, so I just didn't bother to try it. 
It is not a perfect system but works for me at least until i can afford something different.[/quote:t1kpwbbj]

ok, this makes since.  i have an old flat iron i will use to seal the edges.  this was my problem since it was leaving an open side and i was afraid it would let air in and make the soap sweat.  thanks for the tip!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 13, 2010)

I used to use shrink wrap but its just easier and faster for me to use saran wrap. In the cold winter months i don't use saran wrap just freezer paper and then wrap it up in tissue paper with a ribbon and label.


----------



## Healinya (Mar 13, 2010)

I am going to Sally's this weekend for a flat iron! Great tip, thanks so much.


----------

